# 7 Jan, Destin.



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Headed out to the beach Saturday afternoon with a buddy and a couple pounds of fresh skrimps. Fought through catfish all afternoon until about an hour before sundown when my buddy gets a good hit, and then the fish proceeds to spool him in about 30 seconds. We re-spool him, and put the bait back out and decide to fish till dark. More catfish. Right as the sun planed down over the horizon, he gets another pickup and brings in a nice bull red. We decided to stay out a bit later because the moon was so dang bright, we were able to see quite well. Kept having to move further & further up the beach because the tide was moving in pretty good. All in all, we brought in 13 nice reds. 36" was the biggest. The two smallest were 26" and 27.00000000000003"...so we only brought one home. Such awesome battles on light line. Heckuva fun night.


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

Nice! I heard that trolling the beach on the kayaks can be productive too


----------



## MikeHarp (Jan 12, 2012)

hey zombie,

me and some friends are headed to destin this week to surf fish and hang out. We are staying at topsail, and we are pretty new to surf fishing. any recommendations as to where to fish? What type of bait were ya'll using? what type of rig? 

thanks a ton
mike


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice report Zombie and congrats on a great night. All in the first gut?


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

We were using fresh, peeled shrimp on a double dropper rig. And were fishing in the Henderson Beach area. Yeah, all of the fish came within 50 yards of the beach. Until my Alvey arrives, I can't get out past the long bar.


----------



## MikeHarp (Jan 12, 2012)

thanks for the help. we caugh 10 reds, all bigger than 30 inches! pics to come!


----------

